# Last Posting Date



## Beefnot (Dec 31, 2014)

Doug/Brian, here is the post I had made last month but in the wrong forum:



> Is it possible to tweak the Advanced Search such that in the Search Options section, the default option to "Sort Results by" is "Last Posting Date"? I am guessing that for 99% of searches, the user would prefer to have the results filtered in reverse chronological order. This would be a nice little convenience to not have to select it from the drop down every time.


 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219411


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2014)

would be a doug question on that one...im not really sure myself.

He is currently on vacation, but im sure he can answer when he returns!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

[Not going on vacation til NEXT week...]

When I go into Advanced Search, my Sort Results By defaults already are:
[Last Posting Date] [in Descending Order]

Don't know why yours would be any different.  Try clicking "Reset Fields".

Possibly your settings are saved in a cookie?  Try deleting your tugbbs cookies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2014)

no thats dedication in putting off your vacation for a week to help out!! =)


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 31, 2014)

Makai Guy said:


> [Not going on vacation til NEXT week...]
> 
> When I go into Advanced Search, my Sort Results By defaults already are:
> [Last Posting Date] [in Descending Order]
> ...



Thanks Doug.  Your post got me to looking at this in more detail.  I figured it out.  At the bottom, there is a dropdown "Save Search Preferences".  After changing to Last Posting Date, I clicked "Go" for Save Search Preferences and now it sticks.  I'm in business!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Great.  Thanks for reporting back.


----------

